# Single Strand vs Seven Strand for Kings



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Pros and Cons of each?

I have always used single. Just dont like seven strand or other multi wire...


----------



## jesusE65 (Jan 7, 2014)

seven strand give the bate a more free look since its its more flexible than the single strand I use both it just depends which one i decide to use.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Single strand is thinner and quicker (maybe) to tie. However it kinks easier so when I run single strand I bring many more leaders then when I run seven strand.

Seven strand doesnt kink as easily and you should be able to catch a few fish per leader.

However, its thicker.

I like to run single strand when Im pulling naked live baits or plugs and seven strand when Im pulling dusters. In the kayak I dont have the room or the ability to carry tons of pre-built duster rigs so I can bring a half dozen duster rigs on seven strand and not be worried that they wont get me through the day. I couldt do that with single strand. 

When I pull naked live baits I just make a short 6" leader in front of the hook and attack another 4" piece of wire to a treble hook to work as a stinger. I can rig these up quickly at home and they fold up easily and I can carry several in a small space unlike rigged dusters. I hope that all makes sense and Im sure the experts will be along shortly to go into more detail.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We do single strand and have pre tied rigs like JD7 said. Never had a break off.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't mean they break when you get a fish, it's just that after you get a fish it's rare, at least in my experience, that you can send that rig back after it gets kinked up. Seven strand doesn't kink as easily and because I don't have the room in the yak to carry too many pre rigged dusters so I choose seven strand for that purpose.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Single Strand is the better choice for trolling wire and Seven Strand is superior for dead bait or live bait that is being drifted, snobbled or slowly trolled. 

Both have limitations. Light sizes in Single Strand will kink; whereas, heavy sizes don't kink as much. It's true, Seven Strand has a more natural presentation when it comes to live or dead bait in the situations I outlined above. 

Hooked in the right part of the mouth of a giant King or a Barracuda and you can get wear on Seven Strand which will fail wire by wire until it's tensile strength reaches the point of failure. Single Strand that gets kinked in a certain way will break because that is how you break it clean at the twist. A fish can make that same kink happen in the right circumstance.

So, in summary, each has it's place and time for use. Each has it's limitation. I use both and I think they are both great products. There is a variation in quality between brands as well.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

While we are talking wire, any thoughts on titanium??


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Fisherdad1 said:


> While we are talking wire, any thoughts on titanium??


Interesting question. Never used it but Malin wire company touts it as 'Non-Kink' to the point that you can't even use a 'haywire twist' on it. You have to tie it with a knot, like fishing line. Diameters seem to be about equal to steel wire. They claim that the natural color makes it hard to see. Not sure about cost but my experiences with titanium for other purposes tell me that it is going to cost more.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*wire*

7 strand all the way I stopped using single strand about 10 years ago (live baiting) and never looked back. 7 strand allow the bait too swim freely and it is just flat out tougher. JD ask Sniper peeps about the 7 strand rigs I made a believer out of him last September. Titanium will be my next venture once I use up the reminder of the 7 strand I have at the house even though the purchase point is higher I used it several times over the past two years and like the fact it is softer than 7 strand and you can tie a figure 8 knot in it a leave all the crimps and crimping tool etc. at home. I have also noticed it appears (in my garage for what its worth) to be less corrosive.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I prefer single strand over multistrand wire most of the time, but for certain applications I still use seven and 49 strand wire.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

When Im live baiting with naked live baits I use just a short piece of single strand, more to keep mackerel from clipping me off every time one hits. Im talking just a no. 2 wire about 3-6" in front of the hook. If Im using duster I always use seven strand with about 18-24" of wire in front of the duster. In fact I pretty much always used seven strand but just recently switch to single strand when pulling naked live baits in the fall trying to make my presentation as small a possible for sailfish. Hasnt worked yet but dangit Im trying!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*sea rat*

well take a ride with me along about the end of June If we can hold pretty water in close that late in the summer should be more productive than crabbing with me and no where near as much walking


----------

